# 585's from the T of C



## launchercomp (Dec 19, 2005)

A couple of extra 585's from the CA Team car at the Tour of California this morning. My chain is not often this clean..............


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

launchercomp said:


> A couple of extra 585's from the CA Team car at the Tour of California this morning. My chain is not often this clean..............


in Redondo, before the race......


----------

